# CB Questions



## gooseguy2009 (Oct 17, 2004)

Two of them one i have a 96 suburban that i love and dont want to drill holes on the roof i would like to run dual antenna whips on it but i want it too look good but work good i know it has to be grounded any ideas.

I would like to find a spot where i could install my new corba classic 29 cb any ideas

Thanks

Matt

If is yellow let it mellow. If it's brown flush it down. LOL


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It might not make any sense, but if you do some research, you are better off with a single antenna. With dual antennas they have to be spaced so far apart to work properly, that you can't even really do it on a semi. Go with a single antenna on a magnetic base. You don't have to have the longest antenna that you can find. All the length of the antenna does is pick up signal, it doesn't transmit. The antenna transmits from the base and not the long part, so you want to make sure the base is clear of any obstructions. With certain setups and antennas you need your coax cable to be a certain length and you don't want it to cross itself anywhere. You could possibly find a radio shop that could help you get your setup going. Let me know where you are from and I might be able to direct you somewhere for some help.


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

ac700wildcat is giving you some good advice. Twin antenna's need to be 1/4 wavelenght appart (108") to really work. Any whip antenna you mount will need to have the spring above any side medal on the vehicle, or the SWR will be almost impossible to tune out, and any antenna you mount needs to be at least 18" from the then end of any flat surface or they become very directional. A good, properly tuned, magnetic roof mount in the center of your roof (like the old K-40) will give you way better gain than co-phased whips. When you co-phase antenna's you will also run into the problem of impedence matching. You're radio is wanting to see a 52 ohm load, when you parallel two 52 ohm antennas, you get a 26 ohm load, some make up for some of this by using 75 ohm coax for the spitter but that still doesn't make a full match. You really nead a ballun and most of them are made for long wire setups, so you will usually have to make your own.

Back in my old CB days I could out talk almost all the high powered base station around town with my mobiles modified Cobra 148 GTL and one little 300W amp. I could talk from my base to my mobile for over 75 miles and never loose a word. Now, my base was stacked six element moon rakers on a 85' tower, on the highest hill in the county and could pump 2Kw when needed, so it wasn't short on ears or power either. Needless to say, I was big in that crap many years ago.


----------



## somdshootnet (Feb 16, 2010)

If you need anything related to CB radio, be sure to give Dodgem a shout at DM CB Radio Products. He's in Maryland but he does work all over the country, great guy and very nice to talk with. www.Dodgem250.com


----------

